# Noob BW paper - please advise



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm gonna buy some paper soon. What should I get?

I'm in toronto and I'm looking for a good "beginners" paper. Something that's cheap, commonly accessible, adequately processable and cheap enough.

I'll be using Dektol/D-76 or some Ilford developer.

Thanks


----------



## KevinR (Jun 11, 2005)

For a great selection, go to Freestyle, one of the sponsors.
Here are some I have tried.

Ilford Multigrade IV FB- I'm not that big a fan. I know alot of people swear by it, but I like a colder toned paper.

Oriental VC FB- One of my favorites. Nice cold tone, very sharp highlights. Give it a try sometime. A little pricey along with the Ilford.

Kentmere Fineprint VC DW Fiber- Could be my new favorite. I like the paper alot.

Kodak Polymax Fine-Art- It's okay, but for whats out there, it is way too expensive.

I would also recommend getting the Freestyle house brand Arista Papers. Great price point and good manufatures. The Arista II brand is Kentmere, their Arista Classic is Ilford. Not sure who is making their Arista.EDU paper. My guess is it's Foma.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 11, 2005)

I didn't see your reply... I went with agfa. It's was cheap. 

I got 3 rolls of 100 ISO agfapan and 100 pages of 8*10 agfa semi-gloss/pearl paper.

Is this a bad choice? I can still take it back, I think.


----------



## KevinR (Jun 11, 2005)

Not a bad choice, just not something I have used. The only problem with agfa is that it looks like they may be out of business. So don't get to attached with it.


----------



## sbalsama (Jun 11, 2005)

That, and if you're new, I would have personally stuck to RC paper. FB just requires a bit more care, something I'd rather invest more of in learning 

Unless of course that is RC, in which case ignore me


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 11, 2005)

It's a RC MC agfa...

Out of bisiness too? I've heard ilford is out of business. Kodak shut down the US based film production...

It's cheap, that's the reason. 28 bucks for 100 8*10 RC VC


----------



## KevinR (Jun 11, 2005)

Ilford is up and running again. Upper management and investors bought it out.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 11, 2005)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> It's cheap, that's the reason.



I like the way you think.  I normally use Ilford (or house lable Ilford like Arista), but I bought a big box of Agfa 16x20 because it was twice as much for half the price, or something like that.  So far it seems real similar to the Ilford, Kodak, Oriental, etc... typical FB that I find on camera store shelves.  I think that even the cheapest FB (and RC) papers still looks a lot better than the color paper the local "pro" labs print BW on.


----------

